# Yield : 700 gr / m2 indoor What the fuck?



## mcattack (Jan 26, 2009)

Any body know what this actually means?

Is it 700 grams per meter squared?

Is that the weight of the whole plant or the smoke?

If its the weight of the whole plant on average how much smoke would you actually get from that in grams?

Why do sellers promote it this way?

Thanks


----------



## turbo+awd (Jan 26, 2009)

mcattack said:


> Any body know what this actually means?
> 
> Is it 700 grams per meter squared?
> 
> ...


Lots of questions you can figure out on your own.

m2? meters squared
700grams? yeah in perfect conditions by expert growers

why do sellers promote it like that? because they can


----------



## natmoon (Jan 26, 2009)

mcattack said:


> Any body know what this actually means?
> 
> Is it 700 grams per meter squared?
> 
> ...


This is the amount that you can expect to yield under ideal conditions per square metre of plant.
This is not what you will get per plant unless you fimm it into a huge plant,but if you have many plants covering a one square metre area and all things go well and you have a good hps lamp you may get close


----------



## themistocles (Jan 26, 2009)

700g/m2 = 700 grams of smoke per meter squared
It's promoted this way because when listed it's easy to compare different strains.
Where ever it is listed it should tell you what method was used for the results.


----------



## mcattack (Jan 26, 2009)

That just cant make sense 700g from one plant !

I pay 50 euro for 3 to 4g , that roughly means each plant can be valued at around 1000 euro. 

Amazing Im fucking amazed !

So who is the expert on here?Whats the highest yield anybody has gotten? 

Thanks for the info guys


----------



## duff420 (Jan 26, 2009)

i doubt ur plants gonna be 3feet by 3feet lol cause im pretty sure thats wut 1meter squared is.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 27, 2009)

mcattack said:


> That just cant make sense 700g from one plant !
> 
> I pay 50 euro for 3 to 4g , that roughly means each plant can be valued at around 1000 euro.
> 
> ...


You can in theory keep a plant in veg for a long time so it becomes massive.
Yield is really about how long you want to veg for.
If you veg for 2-3 weeks you will have small plants.
If you veg for for 3 months and fimm the plant a lot you will have a huge bush with many colas.
So really its all about your time frame


----------



## mcattack (Jan 27, 2009)

So would you rather grow 30 small low yield plants or have 10 huge ones?

Assuming you have space and time?


----------



## WILDMAN (Jan 27, 2009)

mcattack said:


> So would you rather grow 30 small low yield plants or have 10 huge ones?
> 
> Assuming you have space and time?


10 huge ones if set up to a harvest every other week assuming space and time arent an issue


----------



## natmoon (Jan 27, 2009)

If you have the space and time then always do 10 huge ones.
Why,because you get prosecuted per number of plants and not by amount that's why


----------



## holmes (Jan 27, 2009)

actually i had checked norml website many months ago, and it used to be plant numbers.
now they have it according to weight
if you dont have a finished harvest, how the fuck do they determine weight ,hopefully they just toss it out the window


----------



## turbo+awd (Jan 29, 2009)

ohio definitely goes by weight


----------



## holmes (Jan 29, 2009)

which way do you think is better>


----------



## Old in the Way (Jan 30, 2009)

holmes said:


> which way do you think is better>


You have the answer in your sig........a Fuct Sog will beat advertised yield under ideal conditions if grown and maintained by an expert. 

Al harvested 2lbs from a 300mmx300mm tray every 2 wks.....or very close to it.......this is almost 900 grams dry weight in .9 m2. Not too shabby imo


----------



## W4tcher (Jun 21, 2012)

Old in the Way, you fail at Maths! 300mm*300mm=0.09m^2 != ".9m^2"


----------



## guwall (Jun 23, 2012)

@mcattack... It sounds like you will be in for a fun learning experience.

If you have enough patience and experience to run an 18Hour light cycle for, as natmoon said, 3 months. The result will be a large plant with the potential to produce that much bud per square meter.

Going into this you should not expect to grow more that a few Oz's off of a couple plants. The bud will not be supreme and it will be a challenge. But if you are willing to put the energy into a second and a third run. By then you should have a better idea of what you are doing.

This journey is worth it if you are in it for the long haul. Read books not internet posts. "Medical marijuana bible" -jorge cervantes is a good place to start.


----------



## canna_420 (Jun 23, 2012)

I noticed Greenhouse weight theirs as soon as its cut on their videos. thats how you get 600g+ pr plant


----------



## Tia Marie (Jan 19, 2017)

duff420 said:


> i doubt ur plants gonna be 3feet by 3feet lol cause im pretty sure thats wut 1meter squared is.


Hi there, I can tell you that I live in a state that is illegal and I have a cronically incredibly sick husband so I grow 1 plant in 30 gallon bags . I just started by myself 3 years ago with nobody but you guys for help because I can not discuss it, but even as inexperienced as I am, it is not un- common for me to pull 400 grams a plant off good genetics. And yes, my plants easily get 3 feet by 3 feet every time unless the genetics tell me its a short squaty plant in the first place.


----------



## Tia Marie (Jan 19, 2017)

Tia Marie said:


> Hi there, I can tell you that I live in a state that is illegal and I have a cronically incredibly sick husband so I grow 1 plant in 30 gallon bags . I just started by myself 3 years ago with nobody but you guys for help because I can not discuss it, but even as inexperienced as I am, it is not un- common for me to pull 400 grams a plant off good genetics. And yes, my plants easily get 3 feet by 3 feet every time unless the genetics tell me its a short squaty plant in the first place.


That is also with super cropping because my room has a very low ceiling for one and its the only way you are going to get that kind of yield for another


----------



## Tia Marie (Jan 19, 2017)

Tia Marie said:


> That is also with super cropping because my room has a very low ceiling for one and its the only way you are going to get that kind of yield for another


Anyway, that is not really good yields when my strains are calling for 500 to 700 perM/@. I want to thank all of you for helping me thru these last few years because I didn't know what M/2 mweant before today and was wondering how to pick the right seed. I have finally figured out what my defiencie's were and think I might just get over the 500 mark with the" incredible bulk" this time. although my favorite yielder with that much dirt was always TH Seeds sour diesel , Thank you all again


----------



## the gnome (Jan 19, 2017)

themistocles said:


> *It's promoted this way because when listed it's easy to compare different strains.*


^^what themistocles said^^
this is what I see is its only real practicle useage 
too many growth variables like veg timefor one to use it for anything else but a comparison tool


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 19, 2017)

Always thought yeild figures like that are silly. It depends too much on different variables. IMO stats should just be listed as low,medium or high. Numbers like that just don't make a whole lot of sense.

Unless you're growing for profit just focus on quality. 90% of the time heavy yielders are weak.


----------



## MissyGoddess (Jan 19, 2017)

Wow, a thread that goes from 2009, to 2012, and gets brought back to life today. Must be a slow day.


----------



## mauricem00 (Jan 19, 2017)

maybe with SOG and a 1000 watt HPS you could get 700 grams in a 1 sq meter tent.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Jan 20, 2017)

700g m2 is obtainable with either enough veg or enough plants.


----------



## Tia Marie (Jan 22, 2017)

MissyGoddess said:


> Wow, a thread that goes from 2009, to 2012, and gets brought back to life today. Must be a slow day.





MissyGoddess said:


> Wow, a thread that goes from 2009, to 2012, and gets brought back to life today. Must be a slow day.





GreenLegend420 said:


> 700g m2 is obtainable with either enough veg or enough plants.





MissyGoddess said:


> Wow, a thread that goes from 2009, to 2012, and gets brought back to life today. Must be a slow day.





GreenLegend420 said:


> 700g m2 is obtainable with either enough veg or enough plants.


----------



## Tia Marie (Jan 22, 2017)

well I wanted to know what this M/2 business meant too, and to be able to thank all of you that have helped me one way or the other over the last 2 years, I was wondering if anyone can help me find a feminized strain that is slated for 500 and over grams of pure indica with a high THC count and some small amounts of CBD'S with a fair leaf to bud ratio that I can count on.Some real couch lock stuff. I know that it is like finding a house with a pretty creek running next to it with lots of trees and rain bows. lol, No really I could use some good advice by more experienced growers . Thank You if you have any idea's


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Jan 23, 2017)

Tia Marie said:


> Hi there, I can tell you that I live in a state that is illegal and I have a cronically incredibly sick husband so I grow 1 plant in 30 gallon bags . I just started by myself 3 years ago with nobody but you guys for help because I can not discuss it, but even as inexperienced as I am, it is not un- common for me to pull 400 grams a plant off good genetics. And yes, my plants easily get 3 feet by 3 feet every time unless the genetics tell me its a short squaty plant in the first place.


30 gallon bag wth that's crazy I'm pretty sure you could get 400 grams out of a -7or 10 gallon pot


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Jan 23, 2017)

Tia Marie said:


> well I wanted to know what this M/2 business meant too, and to be able to thank all of you that have helped me one way or the other over the last 2 years, I was wondering if anyone can help me find a feminized strain that is slated for 500 and over grams of pure indica with a high THC count and some small amounts of CBD'S with a fair leaf to bud ratio that I can count on.Some real couch lock stuff. I know that it is like finding a house with a pretty creek running next to it with lots of trees and rain bows. lol, No really I could use some good advice by more experienced growers . Thank You if you have any idea's


Barney's Pineapple with our Cheese/Skunk #1 with the intention of breeding into this new variety, the essence and flavor of these two delicious strains. The result is an extremely vigorous and stable plant. Mould and disease resistant.

Flowering to a beautiful conclusion in just 55 days. The essence and flavor of Pineapple Chunk is immediately obvious. Its aroma of earthy Cheese x Skunk is backed up by a secondary scent of Pineapple. The taste is delicious and unique. Earthy flavors are underpinned by a strong tasty Pineapple aftershock.

Pineapple Chunk is most rewarding. A huge giver with a massive THC output and high CBD gives a powerful couch lock effect.

Type: Indica Dominant
Genetics: Pineapple x Skunk #1 X Cheese
Yield: Optimum indoor. 650 gr/m2
Height: 60-80 cm
Flowering time: 55 to 60 days
Harvest time: End of September

THC: 25%
CBD: 1.1
How about Pineapple chunk only strain I fuck with from Barneys


----------



## Tia Marie (Jan 24, 2017)

BabyAndaconda420 said:


> 30 gallon bag wth that's crazy I'm pretty sure you could get 400 grams out of a -7or 10 gallon pot


I get that that, its an insane amount of dirt , Just for kicks about 4 months ago, I tried to just grow that same seed with all the same conditions in a 5 gallon bag and got about an ounce an a half, although I will say that I feel this strain is getting weaker like its all used up. Th seeds even quit selling it for a while so I don't know. I do let it veg a long time too . This pineapple chunk from Barneys looks great, I can't wait to try it.


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Jan 24, 2017)

Tia Marie said:


> I get that that, its an insane amount of dirt , Just for kicks about 4 months ago, I tried to just grow that same seed with all the same conditions in a 5 gallon bag and got about an ounce an a half, although I will say that I feel this strain is getting weaker like its all used up. Th seeds even quit selling it for a while so I don't know. I do let it veg a long time too . This pineapple chunk from Barneys looks great, I can't wait to try it.


If your getting 1and a half oz out of a 5 gallon bucket then maybe something else went wrong somewhere along the way with the grow Idk but I don't think it was the strain but I may be wrong I'm no expert. But from what I've read over the years is a you should probably try and aim for 1oz out of every gallon so you should have gotten at least 4-5 oz out of a 5 gallon pot if done correctly in most cases. Anything over 10 gallons is just a waste of dirt imo even if you put a plant outside in the ground the roots will stop growing eventually they are not just gonna keep growing.


----------



## MonkeyGrinder (Jan 25, 2017)

If you really want to kick your yields up then I suggest learning to Scrog those girls out. Not Sog but Scrog. That's if you have the time for it anyways. It's well worth it imo. Especially if you find a favorite plant out of a bunch of seeds and take cuttings from it.


----------



## Tia Marie (Jan 25, 2017)

MonkeyGrinder said:


> If you really want to kick your yields up then I suggest learning to Scrog those girls out. Not Sog but Scrog. That's if you have the time for it anyways. It's well worth it imo. Especially if you find a favorite plant out of a bunch of seeds and take cuttings from it.


thank you, I do think I was screwing up ,I had been for a while, I will know in a few months and let you know now that I think I am done with that mistake. I am very interested in the scrogging, your right, I will take a little more time


----------



## Tia Marie (Jan 25, 2017)

BabyAndaconda420 said:


> Barney's Pineapple with our Cheese/Skunk #1 with the intention of breeding into this new variety, the essence and flavor of these two delicious strains. The result is an extremely vigorous and stable plant. Mould and disease resistant.
> 
> Flowering to a beautiful conclusion in just 55 days. The essence and flavor of Pineapple Chunk is immediately obvious. Its aroma of earthy Cheese x Skunk is backed up by a secondary scent of Pineapple. The taste is delicious and unique. Earthy flavors are underpinned by a strong tasty Pineapple aftershock.
> 
> ...


This is exactly what I am looking for, I am ordering it today, thank you


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jan 25, 2017)

Tia Marie said:


> This is exactly what I am looking for, I am ordering it today, thank you


What kind of lighting do you use? is it the same throughout the whole setup?


----------



## MonkeyGrinder (Jan 25, 2017)

Tia Marie said:


> thank you, I do think I was screwing up ,I had been for a while, I will know in a few months and let you know now that I think I am done with that mistake. I am very interested in the scrogging, your right, I will take a little more time


Well sea of green isn't a mistake. There's just a fine line between over vegging and under vegging plants. You had mentioned your plants get very big. So I'm assuming you put them through an extended veg period. Correct me if I'm wrong on that.
But if you are then I can promise that with scrogging you'll get the most bang for your buck out of your plants. Especially since you stated that you have limited vertical room to work with.
If executed properly you'll have consistent buds throughout the entire plant with little to no larf.


----------



## Tia Marie (Feb 2, 2017)

MonkeyGrinder said:


> Well sea of green isn't a mistake. There's just a fine line between over vegging and under vegging plants. You had mentioned your plants get very big. So I'm assuming you put them through an extended veg period. Correct me if I'm wrong on that.
> But if you are then I can promise that with scrogging you'll get the most bang for your buck out of your plants. Especially since you stated that you have limited vertical room to work with.
> If executed properly you'll have consistent buds throughout the entire plant with little to no larf.





MonkeyGrinder said:


> Well sea of green isn't a mistake. There's just a fine line between over vegging and under vegging plants. You had mentioned your plants get very big. So I'm assuming you put them through an extended veg period. Correct me if I'm wrong on that.
> But if you are then I can promise that with scrogging you'll get the most bang for your buck out of your plants. Especially since you stated that you have limited vertical room to work with.
> If executed properly you'll have consistent buds throughout the entire plant with little to no larf.


thank you, I am in the process of stretching the room, width so I can set that up. I am vegging for a long time, like 4to 6 weeks


----------



## Tia Marie (Feb 2, 2017)

WindyCityKush said:


> What kind of lighting do you use? is it the same throughout the whole setup?


I am using a 1000 watt with a dimmer of metal halide in the veg and the bloom is a 1000 also full boar, both with complete exhaust systems in them


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Jun 18, 2017)

Barney's Pineapple with our Cheese/Skunk #1 with the intention of breeding into this new variety, the essence and flavor of these two delicious strains. The result is an extremely vigorous and stable plant. Mould and disease resistant.

Flowering to a beautiful conclusion in just 55 days. The essence and flavor of Pineapple Chunk is immediately obvious. Its aroma of earthy Cheese x Skunk is backed up by a secondary scent of Pineapple. The taste is delicious and unique. Earthy flavors are underpinned by a strong tasty Pineapple aftershock.

Pineapple Chunk is most rewarding. A huge giver with a massive THC output and high CBD gives a powerful couch lock effect.

Type: Indica Dominant
Genetics: Pineapple x Skunk #1 X Cheese
Yield: Optimum indoor. 650 gr/m2
Height: 60-80 cm
Flowering time: 55 to 60 days
Harvest time: End of September

THC: 25%
CBD: 1.1
How about Pineapple chunk only strain I fuck with from Barneys[/QUOTE]

i am growing the auto of pineapple chunk, Pineapple Express and it's beautiful, I have to agree with all above since it's the sister strain and it smells like depot loops while flowering


----------



## Tweak82 (May 8, 2021)

mcattack said:


> That just cant make sense 700g from one plant !
> 
> I pay 50 euro for 3 to 4g , that roughly means each plant can be valued at around 1000 euro.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tweak82 (May 8, 2021)

duff420 said:


> i doubt ur plants gonna be 3feet by 3feet lol cause im pretty sure thats wut 1meter squared is.


this already 3x3 at 8 week about to finish at4x4


----------

